# addicted to goats?



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

haha LOL i know this is a silly question? but if you are addicted to goats how can you not be addicted? :wahoo:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Once you are addicted, that is it. I have loved goats for over 30 years.....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, if I was addicted to goats, I would just always have them around so that I could prove that I could leave them sometimes. You know to eat and sleep, that sort of thing. That way I know I'm not really addicted because I don't have to be with them 24/7 :dance:


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Well, if I was addicted to goats, I would just always have them around so that I could prove that I could leave them sometimes. You know to eat and sleep, that sort of thing. That way I know I'm not really addicted because I don't have to be with them 24/7 :dance:


i know but it is just the kind of addict that if we sell a goat of ours i start to cry and if one dies i cry even more and i never will forget them. i just have that habit and i would like to stop it!:question:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Goats are very personable animals! Who doesn't love goats? If you don't then you need to go see a therapist. Just sayin'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO true. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is hard to let them go, but the more you do it, it will get easier..Have you had goats for a long time?


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> Goats are very personable animals! Who doesn't love goats? If you don't then you need to go see a therapist. Just sayin'


haha! i luv goats to bits! :leap:

P.S i treat them like my sis and bros!:cheers:

i think whoever hates goats is a dummy!:shock:


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> It is hard to let them go, but the more you do it, it will get easier..Have you had goats for a long time?


Well:chin: i have had goats for at least about 2 years now! i know it sounds like a pretty short time,:: but i have loved goats from the very first day i bought one!!!:stars:


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> , but the more you do it, it will get easier..


It never gets easier!:shock: but i'll keep trying

(IF WE EVEN AT THE MOMENT WANT TO SELL GOAT):leap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you want to quit goats, you've come to the wrong place...lol.

Seriously though, on the subject of selling goats...it sort of gets easier, but not really. I remind myself that whenever I sell a goat, I'm sharing the joy with others. 
But when you come right down to it, you just have to say a prayer and let them go. I know God will take care of my kiddos, and I trust Him to make everything work for good no matter who owns them or how they're treated. Who knows, He might use them to cheer up someone lonely, or heal a hurting heart.
Of course, you could stop selling, but then you'd soon need to stop breeding. And life without baby goats would be incomplete.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> And life without baby goats would be incomplete.


MATE,:hug: that really is true!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Selling might get easier but watching my beloved goats die of something I can't do anything for will not. I got goats in May of 2009 so that makes almost 5 years.


----------

